# Hijacked TSF threads Stolen?



## dmath1n (Aug 11, 2003)

Hello all TSF friends,:rippedhan

I was traveling across the net today and I stumbled across a Post that seemed oddly familiar! Have a look at my original post here at TSF on October 9th, 2009, 11:49am


```
[url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/f100/help-virus-trojen-password-stealer-420870.html[/url]
```
And Now have a look at this sites post! Notice the user name? and the attaches zip file is directly from TSF!


```
[url]http://hot.iflove.com/Computer_Troubleshooting/2009/10/09/Help!_Virus_Trojen_Password_stealer_[/url]
```
Is this OK with the owners of TSF or is it something to be frowned upon?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's more than frowned upon


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

They have 15 pages (over 1200 threads) in their Computer Troubleshooting forum, all with the TSF icon next to them. No replies as far as I can see, just the original questions.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

> Error connecting to the database!
> Have you edited dbinit.php and correctly defined the database username and password?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up - Admin have been made aware.


----------



## dmath1n (Aug 11, 2003)

No problem!:grin:


----------

